# Jr takes his first big game - hd video !!!



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Had the great fortune to hunt antelope with some good friends the last month or so in Wyoming.

Here's a sample of the wildlife we saw and Jr getting down to business about the 5 minute mark.
[youtube:1dcj88zz]http://www.youtube.com/v/bhidyNBhZQo?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1dcj88zz]

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done. Congrats to him and you for getting out together. Is that one of Bill's blinds? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats to Pete! Nice video. Someday I'll get me one of those! Good Job!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! Love the vid in HD!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool, and great job with the video.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Perfect shot! great video and congrats to Jr. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very Cool!! Congrats to the young man!!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great video tfs, congrats to Jr on a great goat.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

great video! great choice of music! Congrats Pete and Dad!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Freakin' SWEEEET!!!!!!!! A very good buck too! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS to your son.nice shot.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!! Great shooting with the camera and the bow. Fun to watch Pete. Thanks for posting.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good job! way cool video! love the beats 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------

